
Show HN: WWW search powered by OSS and common data - crawlcrawler
https://crawlcrawler.com
======
crawlcrawler
Hi HN, I'm Marcus Lager. I'd like to present Crawl Crawler, a search engine
powered by OSS and common data where there are some extra steps involved
before you get excellent search results.

Crawl Crawler is as much a JSON HTTP API for private and corporate data hungry
text projects as it is plain ol' non-tracking, keyword-based web search,
results marked up with ad-free non-dynamic HTML, served cookie-free.

Crawl Crawler gives you the ability to search four grand sources of data, plus
your own: the Common Crawl meta-data, text, and HTML repositories as well as
WWW itself.

Use Crawl Crawler to

\- find what data you need from Common Crawl/WWW and for whatever reason, in
JSON or HTML, using any device.

\- create and periodically refresh your indices, perhaps from your favorite
parts of the web.

\- periodically crawl your site and replace your in-site search engine with
HTTP requests towards Crawl Crawler.

\- execute natural language or structured queries.

\- build apps.

\- take part in the enrichment process. The more you enrich Crawl Crawler the
wider, deeper and more current its indices become, in real time.

Ask me anything.

